# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Problme IIS et ASP

## discom

Bonjour,
voila, pour la premire je dois dvelopper un site en asp et j'aimerais le porter sur mon serveur IIS. Seulement lorsque j'essaye d'accder sur ma page d'acceuil, j'ai une page internet avec marqu "Application serveur non disponible" en rouge. Le log de mon observateur d'lments m'indique les erreurs suivantes : 

- d'abord un avertissement : L'initialisation de AppDomain a chou*:/LM/W3SVC/1/Root/freewares
+ la pile d'exception
- une erreur : chec de l'excution de la demande car l'identit du processus ASP.NET n'a pas les droits en lecture sur le Global Assembly Cache. Erreur*: 0x80070005 Accs refus.  
- une autre erreur : aspnet_wp.exe (PID*: 4088) s'est arrt de faon inattendue.

J'utilise windows xp pro sp2, IIS 5.1 et .NET 2.0.
Le site a t dvelopp avec visual web developer 2005 express edition

Dans IIS le site est mont sur un rpertoire virtuel qui pointe vers le dossier contenant les sources dveloppe avec visual web developer.

Voila, apparemment c'est une histoire de droits mais je vois pas trop comment faire.
Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider  :;):

----------


## cubitus91

Bonne anne  toi aussi, riche en programmation !!! 
Tiens apres une recherche sur le net :google je t ai trouv ca :
http://blog.crowe.co.nz/archive/2005/08/30/242.aspx

c est en anglais, par contre si tu as un soucis hsite pas.
Cdt

----------


## discom

merci beaucoup  :;):  Ca a rsolu mon problme =)
Bonne anne  toi aussi

----------

